# Movie: Bourne Ultimatum



## Buzz762 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just got back from the first showing of the day. I must say, this movie kicked so much ass that I went home feeling slightly violated by the sheer awesomeness of this movie. 

The ending was just amazing. 

I'm now off to read the books 


Oh, and if you haven't the slightest idea of what I'm talking about, watch this:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 3, 2007)

The first 2 books were way better than the movies, as expected, but the third book just didn't do anything for me. I only finished half of it and got bored of it. I'm hoping since they butchered the story to start with (I do like the movies though, they just have almost nothing in common with the books) that I'll really enjoy the third movie.


----------



## BigM555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Can Matt Damon possibly correct the travesty that was Gerry?! 

He still owes me 45 minutes of my life (yeah, that's right, my wife and I actually fast forwarded through the rest of the POS trying to catch any dialog.....you can only sit through so much of watching a couple knuckleheads walk around the desert).


----------



## oompa (Aug 3, 2007)

i havent read the books, but ive seen both identity and supremacy, and tho i thought the first one was better, i really liked both of them. i really dig matt damon as an actor, and i have no idea that there was a third movie comin up, so thanks for notifying me


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 3, 2007)

seeing this on sunday, really liked the first 2


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 3, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> Can Matt Damon possibly correct the travesty that was Gerry?!
> 
> He still owes me 45 minutes of my life (yeah, that's right, my wife and I actually fast forwarded through the rest of the POS trying to catch any dialog.....you can only sit through so much of watching a couple knuckleheads walk around the desert).



"hey, is this the way we came from? is it... yeah? okay, cool."
*walkwalkshuffleshufflefortwentyminutes*
"do you think this is the way we came? yeah? okay..."
*walkwalkshuffleshufflefortwentyminutes*
"hey is this..."

haha... what a terrible movie.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 6, 2007)

The Bourne Ultimatum was a fantastic movie. In fact, it was my favorite of the trilogy. It has a great story, a ton of action, and amazing chase scenes.  Go see it. 

Edit: I just realized there was already a thread on this. Can a mod please merge this with the original thread?  Thanks.


----------



## Vince (Aug 6, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> Edit: I just realized there was already a thread on this. Can a mod please merge this with the original thread?  Thanks.



 no prob.

I'm very interested in these flicks, but haven't seen one of them yet. I've caught bits & pieces on cable, but not the whole thing. I think I'll rent the first two then see this one.


----------



## Naren (Aug 6, 2007)

I really liked the first two movies and thought the first was a lot better than the second. I had no idea this movie was even coming out. I'll be looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 6, 2007)

Read the books, burn the movies  

I read the three books without having seen the first movie (it was before the second one came out), I then saw the first one and died a little inside. I then saw the second one and had a full on internal haemorrage. 

IIRC, don't they kill off the woman in the second one? As in the other main character who probably is as pivotal a character as Bourne in the books?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 6, 2007)

There was an 80's or 70's adaptation of this (I think 80's) of the first book, which was very very cool, in fact, I think probably better than the recent movie version, well, from what i remember as a kid...

I need to read the books, and see this film, just for entertainment!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 6, 2007)

Lozek said:


> Read the books, burn the movies
> 
> I read the three books without having seen the first movie (it was before the second one came out), I then saw the first one and died a little inside. I then saw the second one and had a full on internal haemorrage.
> 
> IIRC, don't they kill off the woman in the second one? As in the other main character who probably is as pivotal a character as Bourne in the books?





Spoiler



Yeah, she dies in the second movie. Not to mention the story lines have absolutely nothing in common besides a spy named Jason Bourne lost his memory.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 6, 2007)

Right, I vote we firebomb Hollywood, who's with me?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I liked the movies even though they didn't follow the books. I didn't even finish the third book because I got bored of it  The first book was way better than the movie, the second movie was good, but the book got kind of boring.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 6, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she dies in the second movie. Not to mention the story lines have absolutely nothing in common besides a spy named Jason Bourne lost his memory.



Well that, and Bourne actually being David Webb. Set in a different time period as well.. and there's absolutely no mention of Carlos the Jackal in the movies.

Basically, these movies have very little to do with the books other than a few elements turning up here and there. They obviously took that "inspired by" method of writing a little too seriously. Still, I found them very entertaining.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 7, 2007)

The Bourne Identity (1988 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good ole wikipedia! For those that want a more true to the books version!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 7, 2007)

This movie ruled - 'nuff said.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 7, 2007)

Is it just me or did the fighting scenes with the assets seem much more gritty and realistic? In the first one, particularly when fighting the guy in the Bourne's apartment, they seemed almost mechanical.. But in this one, it seemed a lot more...fluid?


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 20, 2007)

I loved the first two Bourne movies and saw Ultimatum the other day. What an outstanding job they did! Best of the trilogy in my opinion. Great end and story. I haven't read any of the books, but from what I hear the books are better, which is hard for me to believe. I'm kind of sad the story is over. 

Two....


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 20, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Is it just me or did the fighting scenes with the assets seem much more gritty and realistic? In the first one, particularly when fighting the guy in the Bourne's apartment, they seemed almost mechanical.. But in this one, it seemed a lot more...fluid?



I agree. The first one had a different director so maybe that had something to do with it. 
That one fight scene where Bourne is shoving that book in that dudes throat was great. I was on the edge of my seat the entire movie.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I ended up seeing this last night. It was a pleasant distraction for an hour & a half, some good fight scenes and car chases. If I pretended that it wasn't anything to do with the Robert Ludlum books (which I suppose barring the name, it isn't), it was enjoyable.


----------

